# Is it all thyroid problems or something different? Need Advice!



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I am new to this, but really hoping someone could offer some advice! I am 24 years old & was diagnosed w/Hashimoto's about 1 month ago. As a student in the health care field I am already very interested in knowing all I can, but I am also sooo very tired of hurting & feeling like I do. It is beginning to take a toll on my schooling. I have recently been referred to a specialist, but it will probably take a few months to get an appointment.

list of some of my symptoms:
fullness feeling in throat
difficulty swallowing (pills especially)
pin point headaches and pin point body pains
body pains (feels like growing pains) in fingers, hands, arms, legs
tingling in hands, arms, and legs (legs almost all the time), nose, lips, and chin
extreme fatigue most days (a lot of times comes on feeling almost like a dizzy spell)
insomnia some nights
memory problems
concentration & retaining information problems
anxious (recently had 1st few anxiety attacks)
depressed "feeling"
Raynaud's (only b/c of symptoms)
lump in 1 armpit that i have had since i can remember has gotten larger, lumpier, and tender
lymph nodes in throat are larger and tender and have been for a while
ear issues (feels like it will never "pop" or always "full feeling" sometimes painful)
finally, quite embarrassed but worried... yesterday i noticed (after doing a self-breast exam) my nipple (same side as lump) produced a clearish-to-cloudy discharge.

Here is a list of some blood work i have had done...
TSH 1.49 (0.450 - 4.500)
T4 8.9 (4.5 -12.0)
T3 Uptake 26 (24 - 39)
Free Thyroxine Index 2.3 (1.2 - 4.9)
T3 151 (83 - 200)
Thyroxine Binding Globulin 24 (13 - 39)
TPO 130 (0 - 34)

Tests I have Had.....
Thyroid ultrasound (showed no apparent nodules, but thyroid was heterogenous)
Thyroid Iodine Uptake Scan - (dr. told me that thyroid does look inflamed, it "used the iodine the way he expected it would" ,and that there were some "cold spots", but that the cold spots were not important b/c that part of the test is usually done if the person is hyperthyroid")

I just went for more tests which included:
Blood work...
CPK, ANA, RA, Sed Rate
Other...
c-spine (to see if some of the symptoms are nerve related, etc) , and a breast ultrasound (for the lump)

Isn't a cold spot something to be concerned about? My doctor wants to do the "wait & watch" approach rather than medication, b/c i am not hypothyroid yet, but the pain and constant back & forth of how I feel is awful! Doesn't Hash. play a role in infertility? I am 24...that's scary! My doc also thinks that a lot of these symptoms are completely non-related to Hash. & brushes them off. Do you know if the last symptom I put is normal for someone who has never been pregnant? I wouldn't think so, but not sure. wondering if it has to do w/maybe a lymphatic system problem. My doctor treats me like I am a crazy person & any info i find on the subject he brushes off! Anyways....I am soooo sorry for the length, but I would appreciate any help possible!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessica said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am new to this, but really hoping someone could offer some advice! I am 24 years old & was diagnosed w/Hashimoto's about 1 month ago. As a student in the health care field I am already very interested in knowing all I can, but I am also sooo very tired of hurting & feeling like I do. It is beginning to take a toll on my schooling. I have recently been referred to a specialist, but it will probably take a few months to get an appointment.
> 
> list of some of my symptoms:
> ...


Hi, Jessica. We talked about the cold spot in another thread.

Well, what makes your doc so sure that you have Hashimoto's? And as discussed in the other thread, what about cancer?

All the symptoms listed can be attributable to thyroid disease but one would want to rule in or rule out other things like Hodgkin's (lymphatic), Hyperthyroid/Graves'.

While it would be a good guess that most of the symptoms if not all are attributable to a mis-behaved thyroid, one has to be sure.

Thank you so much for posting your test results. Due to the fact that different labs use different ranges, it would be good to include the ranges as well. Otherwise we are sort of left in the dark.

I can see where this is taking a toll, not only in your schooling but I am sure your private life as well.


----------



## alikat (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, being a Hodgkin's Lymphoma survivor maybe I can give insight on why I don't see it as being relative...or give better examples of symptoms.

Most Hodgkin's cases have no noticeable symptoms. However, for those who do, the typical list goes like this:

1. enlarged nodules: this is one thing I think you need to look into for yourself. You mentioned having an enlarged nodule under your arm. If it is rubbery and not painful, the only way to determine if it is anything more than just your bodies reaction to an infection, is to have it biopsied. THis is not painful, and it gives clear results.

2. fatigue: Yes this is a relative symptom, but it could be so many things, you can not determine on this alone.

3. body pain: This is only typical in advanced cases of Hodgkin's, not as common as the following.

4. Night sweats (drenching clothes sweats, not just being warm)

5. Weight loss (I lost 15 lbs in 2 mos...so we're talking significant and for no reason)

6. Itching: feeling of creepy crawlies, a constant deep urge to itch that can not be relieved by scratching. (I would literally rip my skin from trying) THis symptom is often misdiagnosed as mine was for over 1 yr. This was my first symptom, but one that not all get.

7. pain with consumption: I know it sounds weird, but this was misdiagnosed for me for almost 1 1/2 yrs. Pain in a specific location that occurs and reoccurs only with alcohol comsumption. For me it was the king of all aches and nearly made me pass out at one point as it radiated through me.

8. low grade fever: constant low grade fever is something to keep an eye on as it could be a sign of many things

9. trouble recovering from illness. For Hodgkin's and other cancers and illnesses, when your immune system is compromised it is difficult to recover from infections and illnesses. I had pneumonia, gastritis, and UTI's constantly and wasn't getting over them with the antiobiotics. ITs a sure sign that something is going on...but not a detection of what it could be.

Tingling in hands and feet for Hodgkin's patients is really only linked with the long term effects of the chemo we get. This goes the same for Raynauds.

So, my thoughts, though I have no medical knowledge through training....is that it most likely is NOT Hodgkin's. Though if your concern is great, I suggest asking the doctor to biopsy that nodule. Also a PET scan would also detect any fast growing cell activity (cancer cells) in the body as well. It is the best means of screening for cancer imo. Though it can be thrown off by injuries that are trying to heal as well.

---Hope I helped---

if you have any questions, please feel free to ask me anything. I was also part of a forum for Hodgkin's that was extremely helpful to me and that is why I sought out this forum for my new friend hypothyroidism. lol

-alikat


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alikat said:


> Okay, being a Hodgkin's Lymphoma survivor maybe I can give insight on why I don't see it as being relative...or give better examples of symptoms.
> 
> Most Hodgkin's cases have no noticeable symptoms. However, for those who do, the typical list goes like this:
> 
> ...


I cannot thank you enough for interacting with this poster and sharing your experience. There never will be anything to equal the voice of experience.

So, I hope she follows your advice and gets with her doctor on this.


----------



## alikat (Feb 6, 2010)

well, I know how it is to be treated like a crazy person when you KNOW something isn't right. I just hope to steer her into the right direction to determine what it could be before it gets too bad. While I was undiagnosed for over a year of symptoms and with no relief or answers, I literally had two different physicians suggest I see a psychiatrist. They though I was itching due to stress, but it was the itching that was causing me the stress. And, anything as rare as Hodgkin's could not be the answer...or that would be a rarity! lol When I finally got a diagnosis, it wasn't a bit scary to me, it was only a relief. I just hope that I have eased any fears they may have had about Hodgkin's, which I might add is typically an easily cured cancer, depending on which type it is, location, and staging.

This thyroid trip has been interesting as well. You know I actually had a doctor tell me that Hashimoto is only typical of Hyperthyroid patients? As if to down play my suggesting it could be my case whien I mentioned that I would like for testing to be done. I'm starting to think that some doctors get their Med Degree's out of cracker jack boxes. :anim_63:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alikat said:


> well, I know how it is to be treated like a crazy person when you KNOW something isn't right. I just hope to steer her into the right direction to determine what it could be before it gets too bad. While I was undiagnosed for over a year of symptoms and with no relief or answers, I literally had two different physicians suggest I see a psychiatrist. They though I was itching due to stress, but it was the itching that was causing me the stress. And, anything as rare as Hodgkin's could not be the answer...or that would be a rarity! lol When I finally got a diagnosis, it wasn't a bit scary to me, it was only a relief. I just hope that I have eased any fears they may have had about Hodgkin's, which I might add is typically an easily cured cancer, depending on which type it is, location, and staging.
> 
> This thyroid trip has been interesting as well. You know I actually had a doctor tell me that Hashimoto is only typical of Hyperthyroid patients? As if to down play my suggesting it could be my case whien I mentioned that I would like for testing to be done. I'm starting to think that some doctors get their Med Degree's out of cracker jack boxes. :anim_63:


It all makes one wonder; that is for sure!!


----------



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry guys...still getting the hang of this site! Thanks so much for all the help! Doctors def are not the caring compassionate people they once were! I'm thinking based on what you (alikat) put that i can probably rule that out.

Andros-- thanks for answering the question about the cold spot. i'm just at a loss b/c he practically threw out that part of the test b/c he said it's usually only done for people w/hyperthyroidism. Do you know if that matters? Aslo, my dr told me that I was diagnosed w/Hashimoto's because of my TPO anitbodies. Not sure if that is all it takes, but from the info i have found so far...it may need more proof before a solid diagnosis. As far as cancer- I have the constant feeling of "what if" b/c everything going on is so odd. Everytime i look into it I come across several different related diseases or cancers.

I did find some info while researching this that Hashi. could possibly only be present due to another underlying infection & that if that infection was treated the Hashi. could possibly go away. i wonder how true this is? also, does anyone know if messing up your birthcontrol (for a long time) could possibly cause the body to go out of wack and develop this? someone told me i should look into it. Anyways...any more advice or any updates are much appreciated! this thyroid board site is a great great thing!

oh and i updated my labs for anyone would could help w/that!

thanks!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessica said:


> Sorry guys...still getting the hang of this site! Thanks so much for all the help! Doctors def are not the caring compassionate people they once were! I'm thinking based on what you (alikat) put that i can probably rule that out.
> 
> Andros-- thanks for answering the question about the cold spot. i'm just at a loss b/c he practically threw out that part of the test b/c he said it's usually only done for people w/hyperthyroidism. Do you know if that matters? Aslo, my dr told me that I was diagnosed w/Hashimoto's because of my TPO anitbodies. Not sure if that is all it takes, but from the info i have found so far...it may need more proof before a solid diagnosis. As far as cancer- I have the constant feeling of "what if" b/c everything going on is so odd. Everytime i look into it I come across several different related diseases or cancers.
> 
> ...


Hashimoto's is autoimmune so it won't go away but it will quiet down with proper medical intervention. So far as I know, the only way to make really sure it is Hashimoto's is to get FNA (fine needle aspiration.) They look for certain Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashimoto's.

What usually happens is when the body goes out of whack (some sort of trauma, illness or otherwise), the genetically inherited antibodies that have always been there lying dormant become activated (triggered.)


----------



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow! I have yet to run across that! See...what you do is a blessing!

I'm waiting on a call from my new Endo so they can set up my 1st appointment. Hopefully soon! I decided I'm going to collect as much info from here & other places as possible to bring for my visit. My 1st visit may not be until June!!

would you mind helping me out in coming up w/questions or especially things to "look/test" for example that I could bring to show him??? It's just hard to find someone who has Hashi, but normal TSH w/almost all symptoms of both hypo & hyper to pull info from!

also...i guess it's time to start "treating" myself! :confused0033: so i guess i'll start where i can....maybe vitamins, etc.

not sure if you had a chance to look at my labs (i added the ranges for ya). but if needed I can add all the xtras so that maybe you would know where I could start?!?!

Hope your doing ok! I have been keeping you & everyone here in my prayers!

ps... i ran across a site - http://thyroid.com/index.html - the dr from the thyroid surgery center on this site will actually call & do a "phone consult". i tried it out...he called back shortly after & asked me to fax in my results and he would call back so he could help me! Really really hope this is a legit site, but just thought i'd let you know if you wanted to share w/everyone!


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Jessica - I've been dx with hashi's for about 4 yrs, and just about 6 wks ago I decided to start treating myself better. i've started taking various vitamins, and I am feeling so much better now. It's fantastic! (there's a diet & supplement topic over in the hashi's page - too much to type here). So - at least for me, I've really noticed a difference. Good luck!

Does anyone know when I should start watching my daughter's thyroid? My maternal G'ma, Mom & me all have Hashi's. My mom's 2 sisters do not. My daughter is only 4. (going off of Andros' comment: What usually happens is when the body goes out of whack (some sort of trauma, illness or otherwise), the genetically inherited antibodies that have always been there lying dormant become activated (triggered.))


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessica said:


> Wow! I have yet to run across that! See...what you do is a blessing!
> 
> I'm waiting on a call from my new Endo so they can set up my 1st appointment. Hopefully soon! I decided I'm going to collect as much info from here & other places as possible to bring for my visit. My 1st visit may not be until June!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prayers; they are so appreciated by moi! Life is hard and I could not imagine not having a spiritual life-line.

My humble opinion is for you to not take any supplements at this time lest you skew the upcoming lab tests w/ the new endo. Ha, ha! The voice of experience speaks here!

I am here to help so I don't mind at all and here is a very terrific site to help you out.

Just click on Hashimoto's and away you go...... http://www.thyroidmanager.org/

Some of the above is over our heads as far as the average lay person is concerned and I am one of those persons. But, you can glean enough info so that you can advocate for yourself.

Dr. Guttler kicks butt. Let us know how your telephone conference w/ him goes.


----------



## jessica (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks! i'll def check it out. i'm always open for suggestions, but i think i'll have to take andros advice for at least right now. at least until i see the new "wako endo". WIsh you the best! hope your daughter doesn't go through all this!

Has anyone went to or heard about a thyroidologist. wondering if that is maybe the better move for me?!?!


----------



## prob (Mar 18, 2010)

What are some of the most frequently seen thyroid problems? Some must be more common than others. Some seem to be pretty rare, on the other hand.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prob said:


> What are some of the most frequently seen thyroid problems? Some must be more common than others. Some seem to be pretty rare, on the other hand.


Hi and welcome. Losing hair, intestinal motility problems, dry skin, memory problems, managing weight problems, edema.

The list goes on. LOL!


----------

